# Too friendly with the vet this year



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Really worried, the other half fed three large pieces of lamb that the butcher have him to Morris. He recognises now that the meat was not good stuff for Morris (all skin and too solid), and Morris is a guzzler and didn't chew. 

M was sick on Sunday, giant pile of undigested food, I assumed he's eaten something he shouldn't have, he was fine the rest of the day, fine Monday but lower appetite, sick again Tuesday. Other half admitted what he had given dog and off to the vet we went. She said as it was meat it should digest, feed him eggs, rice, white meat until his appetite picks back up, take him back if sick again. We've been feeding as directed, no more sick since weds am, he's peeing fine, and tiny poos (but his appetite is reduced so that's expected?), but he's still miserable and very little energy. I hate seeing him like this, he's lost weight, I'm calling the vet again in a minute to try to get referred to the hospital for an endoscopy to see what's going on. So worried


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma stood out in the field in some grass and melted snow yesterday. You can imagine what starts to surface when the snow melts...... Rather than running like she normally does she stood there and ate something really gross looking and rolled in it. I got to the other side of the field and called and called. She would not leave whatever it was alone. Luckily for me she had her coat on and I don't think it stained or smelled. She was fine all day but then last night she had two very disgusting bouts of diarrhea on the rec room floor. I have enough trouble keeping weight on her without her getting sick and not eating either. She puts everything but the right stuff in that mouth of hers! It's probably not too long before we end up going to the vet for something like that too. I hear you.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

He'll come around! Not sure if you were asking if the smaller poos were normal, but they are for being on a homemade diet. 

Lots of love from across the pond!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I will be thinking good thoughts for you, and Morris.
Keep us updated on how he's doing.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Went to the vets (second trip this week) and Morris perked right up, I swear he gets really excited about the vet. He didn't look ill at all, I did try to explain it's not how he's been this week, it's the brightest I've seen him for days. The vet gave him an examination, said he couldn't feel anything out of sorts and M's stomach felt soft (apparently that's a good thing). He said we should just carry on as we are and come back if still a problem after the weekend.

He's losing weight because he's lost his appetite and I assume can only fit a little bit in his stomach at a time. He's only really eating turkey, and a bit of scrambled egg when I mix turkey through it. How long will that we be a suitable diet? He's not interested in food. It's very weird, not like him. He's so lethargic. It's all wrong.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sometime we are right because we know our pups, and sometimes the vet is right. If you make him boiled chicken and rice, will he eat it? Only half a cup at a time. If he woofed down a large amount, it would come back up due to him not eating much for days.
RBD posted on feeding a pup turkey to calm them before puppy class. Would be worth while to check out. He may have just decided he likes the turkey, and is holding out to get it. I would do the trial and error with him, until you and the vet get it figured out. Take him to his favorite outdoor place and see if he perks up.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

He's decided he doesn't like rice any more, and will only eat egg if it is getting in his way. That is really interesting about the turkey, I'll try some chicken and see if he wakes up a bit. Amazing tip for when he's back to his normal self if it does work like that on him though!

He usually loves banana, would it be ok to try that with him? It's soft, and can't be too hard to digest?

I do wonder how easy it's going to be to get him back on kibble after this, but to be honest, he can have whatever he likes, I just want my crazy boy back. I was wondering if he was holding out this morning, as he's realised I really want him to eat, so when he doesn't I add something better to the mix. He's like 'wow what's going to come out if I don't eat this for a bit another minute?!'


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm sorry you are going through this! Miles went through a bout of sickness in October, it's very scary!! 

The only advice I can offer is make sure he stays hydrated. We had to manually give Miles water because he wouldn't eat or drink. They can go awhile without food, but fluids are very very important! We squeezed a small amount of water in the side of his mouth every 20-30 min. He was very sick for 3 days then started coming around. He may not want to eat right now, may be trying to pass whatever is upsetting him. I wouldn't force food right now (offer bland foods but don't stress about making him eat), just fluids. We used a probiotic with Miles afterward too to get his stomach and stools back on track. 

Best of luck and I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

MilesMom just reminded me about the fluids. When we have had sick dogs, the vet has recommended giving them Pedialyte so they get the electrolytes they have lost. I have done this with both my cats and dogs. Also, to increase fluids, I have mixed the Pedialyte with canned food - it looks nasty, but has helped get fluids in my furry family members. 

Good luck! I hope he is on the mend soon.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Thanks both. Pedialyte... I shall look into it.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

How does he do with dairy? Yogurt would be good for fluids, protein, and for getting some good bacteria into his gut. Goat's milk based would the best, but it's not necessary if you can't find it. 

Any kind of lean meat that he'll eat is good. See if boiling the rice and the meat all together will get him interested in that. Skim the fat and feed with all the liquid too. Homemade chicken stock is another good option and yes, banana should be fine. 

Oh and when Scout was sick I read the chamomile tea is good for dogs too if you feel like making him a cup! I brewed in chicken broth to get her to drink it.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

He loves a bit of live yoghurt, but it didn't tempt him earlier this week, that worried me, usually he licks the pot clean for me!

He's had rehydration powder in his water and drank a load, and boiled turkey then drank the water too, and a banana, all spread out of course. He's so much bouncier tonight, he seems to have really turned a corner. Thanks so much for listening to me fretting. You know you'll love your dog, but you can never guess how much! I'm so happy he's back to his normal happy self, even if we've still got to be careful feeding him for a bit!


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

MCD said:


> Dharma stood out in the field in some grass and melted snow yesterday. You can imagine what starts to surface when the snow melts...... Rather than running like she normally does she stood there and ate something really gross looking and rolled in it. I got to the other side of the field and called and called. She would not leave whatever it was alone. Luckily for me she had her coat on and I don't think it stained or smelled. She was fine all day but then last night she had two very disgusting bouts of diarrhea on the rec room floor. I have enough trouble keeping weight on her without her getting sick and not eating either. She puts everything but the right stuff in that mouth of hers! It's probably not too long before we end up going to the vet for something like that too. I hear you.


Blaze did the exact same thing today. Didn't eat all of dinner tonite. That's a first ! Gah... Hope no long term probs :/. He's so quick to snatch something up :/


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

CatK said:


> He loves a bit of live yoghurt, but it didn't tempt him earlier this week, that worried me, usually he licks the pot clean for me!
> 
> He's had rehydration powder in his water and drank a load, and boiled turkey then drank the water too, and a banana, all spread out of course. He's so much bouncier tonight, he seems to have really turned a corner. Thanks so much for listening to me fretting. You know you'll love your dog, but you can never guess how much! I'm so happy he's back to his normal happy self, even if we've still got to be careful feeding him for a bit!


When Miles was sick, he refused everything. Chicken, eggs, ground beef etc. We left a little bowl of plain rice and pumpkin out but he didn't eat anything for about 3 days. Then he started eating the rice, and we added boiled chicken in. After a few days of rice/ chicken/ broth/ potato/ cottage cheese in different variations, we started slowly mixing in kibble. The whole process took over a week to get him back to kibble plain.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

He whimpered for attention this morning, he's not wanted to get out of bed this week but today he woke up at first light. We brought him upstairs and all fell asleep together for a few more hours then he nagged us out of bed 

He's had turkey and potato for first breakfast, scrambled egg for second breakfast! We're about to head out to the peaks for a good run around.


----------

